# Newest bowl.



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I have been working on this for the last week.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that nice


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a wonderful piece of work! Love all the segments and how they show, and the darker rings really set this apart from ordinary bowls. I can picture piles of chips or popcorn in it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Rusty.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Great work, Rusty.
In your experience, what is the minimum wall thickness that can be achieved, before running into problems of structural integrity with all the glued segments?
I suppose it varies by species of wood?
I have not tried segmented turning, but would worry that at some point, with all the glue joints and subtle changes in angle of the grain, a catch would wreck the bowl. I have had that happen with solid wood, at the transition from long- to cross-grain, when I got to a wall thickness beyond my competence.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another masterpiece.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Biagio said:


> Great work, Rusty.
> In your experience, what is the minimum wall thickness that can be achieved, before running into problems of structural integrity with all the glued segments?
> I suppose it varies by species of wood?
> I have not tried segmented turning, but would worry that at some point, with all the glue joints and subtle changes in angle of the grain, a catch would wreck the bowl. I have had that happen with solid wood, at the transition from long- to cross-grain, when I got to a wall thickness beyond my competence.


Thanks. This one is 1/4” thick. When I get out towards the rim I was getting vibration so I didn’t try to go any thinner. I also learned to make the segments larger in the future. What I mean by that is I will take a board and rip it into 1.25” pieces and cut the segments out of those. This bowl was three rows taller but was out of line enough that the top three rows got too thin so I parted them off and went with this. I will probably rip my boards down to 1.75” in the future to eliminate that problem. A little more waste would have been worth saving the three extra rows to me.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

I remember seeing a demo many years ago, by a very experienced turner. He purposely left a thick rim right to the very end, to stabilise the bowl and reduce vibrations. Only trimmed it down when he was satisfied with the rest. Not sure whether it would work for segmented turning though, and he is regretably no longer with us to ask. He used to turn bowls from green wood, then soak them in antifreeze (polyethylene glycol) to "season" them and prevent splitting (some of the time). He microwaved some instead of the antifreeze treatment. Worked, but some of them distorted in the process.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very very pretty


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very, very nice, Rusty.


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice, Rusty. I'm sure my wife would really like that one....


----------



## jnahman (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely lovely....it would look great in my living room (in case you don't have room for it yourself). Keep up the great work.


----------



## outinthesticks18 (Dec 9, 2021)

Biagio said:


> I remember seeing a demo many years ago, by a very experienced turner. He purposely left a thick rim right to the very end, to stabilise the bowl and reduce vibrations. Only trimmed it down when he was satisfied with the rest. Not sure whether it would work for segmented turning though, and he is regretably no longer with us to ask. He used to turn bowls from green wood, then soak them in antifreeze (polyethylene glycol) to "season" them and prevent splitting (some of the time). He microwaved some instead of the antifreeze treatment. Worked, but some of them distorted in the process.


 did he say what kind of finish he used on the antifreeze stabilized bowls ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day, @outinthesticks18 , welcome to the forum....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @outinthesticks18


----------

